

Collie - A High Performance Animation Library For JavaScript - Hirvesh
http://jindo.dev.naver.com/collie/index.html

======
Hirvesh
via [http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/collie-high-
performanc...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/collie-high-performance-
animation.html)

The library is released under LGPL and claims compatibility on PC ie9+(ie6~8
no-transform-support), chrome, firefox, safari, opera and Mobile OS iOS4+,
Android2.1+, WindowsMobile 7.5+.

It weights in at 20kb gzipped. Looks like a decent little library.

